# How long does smoked cheese last?



## racp78 (May 15, 2019)

I smoked a bunch of hard cheeses about 14 months ago and vacuum sealed it. I still have a few packages left over. Should be ok to eat right? 

Also, I smoked some blocks of mozzarella and have some of that left over. Would that still be ok to eat? No mold on it.


----------



## smokerjim (May 15, 2019)

as long as the seal isn't leaking and kept cold there is people on here that have held it for  2-3 years and still good, I would say go ahead and enjoy


----------



## SGMan (May 15, 2019)

Consensus here says that smoked cheeses are fine as long as they are vac sealed and no mold is present. 
In fact some claim they are even better when aged that long.


----------



## ristau5741 (May 15, 2019)

Never had smoked cheese last that long, it's always  eat it up, yum! GONE


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 15, 2019)

As stated above you are good to go. I’ve got several blocks in my fridge right now almost 2 years old. Had some the other day actually and it was awesome


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 15, 2019)

Afraid I can't really help you as for how long it will last.  It simply never sticks around here for more than a couple of months.  If yours has some mold on it, just trim it off.  Cheese has a huge life span.
Gary


----------

